# Is CFast card reader necessary if you just want to use cable for transfer from camera?



## thapapawan (May 6, 2017)

I have a Canon 1DX Mark ii. I bought a Lexar Cfast card reader but it sometimes work, sometimes don't read the card. What I found out that, I could use USB 3 cable to directly download footage of cfast card from camera to the computer. Will there be any difference in transfer speed if I use the card reader? I don't mind spending 5 or 10 more minutes to download the files from the camera directly.

If transferring from camera directly is ok, I am thinking of returning the card reader.

Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## beagle100 (May 6, 2017)

thapapawan said:


> I have a Canon 1DX Mark ii. I bought a Lexar Cfast card reader but it sometimes work, sometimes don't read the card. What I found out that, I could use USB 3 cable to directly download footage of cfast card from camera to the computer. Will there be any difference in transfer speed if I use the card reader? I don't mind spending 5 or 10 more minutes to download the files from the camera directly.
> 
> If transferring from camera directly is ok, I am thinking of returning the card reader.
> 
> Please advice. Thanks.



return it, my $5 walmart card reader works perfectly


----------



## astroNikon (May 6, 2017)

transferring from the camera may be slower depending upon how fast it transfers it.
Normally it's faster using a computer based card reader.  But you're using a USB3 cable to the computer so I don't know.

Since you have both, you can test the speeds based on time of the cabled camera to the  card reader (when it does work).


----------



## tecboy (May 6, 2017)

It is possible the anti virus program scanning your cf card in background while transferring files.


----------



## Dave442 (May 6, 2017)

I always use my USB 3 card reader. Prefer to have the camera in the bag with another card and ready to go.


----------



## TCampbell (May 8, 2017)

Card readers are all over the place (like USB hubs).  I have several that were rubbish, and a few that were great.

I've got a Lexar brand reader and it's been great - always works, rock solid.  Doesn't matter what the situation is.

I've got another off-brand reader and if I connect it, it works.  But if the computer goes to sleep, it "may or may not" work the next time I insert a card after waking the computer.  If I disconnect it and reconnect it, it'll start working again.  It's just not always reliabile like my Lexar reader.

While the CFast card has fast transfer speeds, everything in the chain has to be fast... that includes the USB port *and* the speed of the drive you are using as the destination for these files.  If that's a mechanical hard drive, then those also start to have a performance drop-off as they get full (it becomes especially noticeable once the drive is more than 2/3rds full.


----------



## Big Mike (May 9, 2017)

When I got my first DSLR camera, I was transferring the files by connecting the camera directly to the computer via the USB cord. 

I got up and accidentally snagged the cord, the computer is heavier than the camera so the camera went shooting off the desk.

I've been using a card reader ever since.


----------



## Braineack (May 9, 2017)

thapapawan said:


> If transferring from camera directly is ok, I am thinking of returning the card reader.



 if it's not at least USB 3.0, it's going to be deathly slow.

looks like it is: Lexar CR1 Professional Workflow CFast 2.0 USB 3.0 LRWCR1TBNA B&H

did you add your own USB cable?  that has to be 3.0 as well.  Should have a blue tip on the plug, not white.


----------

